# petition against P.E.T.A. Sign It !!!!



## Switchback777 (Jul 24, 2005)

petition against P.E.T.A. Sign It !!!! 
Here is a petition against P.E.T.A. to remove their tax exemption status.

its a pretty informative sight.

Pass the sight and information on.


www.peta-sucks.com

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/article_detail.cfm/article/154

the bottom link is the petition site

Go to other sportsmans / hunter / fishing sites and post this info.

show them we have some numbers also.


----------

